# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - enable / disable = paaftësoj

## edspace

> enable-disable – aktivizo, çaktivizo





> enable = aftësoj





> Disable => C'aktivizoj


Enable përkthehet Aftësoj dhe është e llogjikshme që Disable të përkthehet Paaftësoj. Aktivizoj ndryshon nga Aftësoj. Të jesh i aftë nuk do të thotë të jesh me patjetër aktiv. Në softuere, zakonisht aktivizojmë një proces ose detyrë, ose aftësojmë një opsion (option). Çaktivizoj është përkthim i Deactivate. Shkruhet pa apostrof, siç shkruhen fjalët çnjerëzor, çbëj, etj.

----------


## Elian70

enable/disable=lejoj/pengoj(s'lejoj)

----------

